# yet another giant skeleton found



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.arkadysimkin.pl/index_eng.html

ok do all these gaint bone have anything to do with a new vidio game that is coming out?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://giantology.typepad.com/


----------

